# Luna Pier



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Lunar Pier reports good fishing with bomber lures . I know its not Northwest Ohio fishing but Luna Pier is only a few miles into Michigan.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> Lunar Pier reports good fishing with bomber lures . I know its not Northwest Ohio fishing but Luna Pier is only a few miles into Michigan.


 Prob gonna be messed up now with all the rain/NE winds coming.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You don't even wanna go there with a strong NE wind. You'll get blasted I was gonna go tonight, but the winds are bad. Supposed to be NE> haven't checked yet


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Can anyone describe the pier. Like how high off the water, rocks, concrete,? Next time i go to st.clair im gonna stop and check it out for spring and fall walleyes! I love to get them off the bank on cranks!!


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Saugeye,

Here is the link to fisherman's cave. It provides a pretty good weather report and they sell tackle as well.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I will try to attach a link with a picture of Luna Pier. I've never been there, but it looks to be concrete. It also appears to be +/- 8 feet above the water, so bring a long handled net.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Luna_pier.JPG


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Or do like a lot of other guys do and wear your waders and walk out from the beach. 

If you do that though...don't be a whiphead and walk out in front of the guys on the pier.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! thanks guys....Bet that pace gets crowded when the bites hot


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Fishermen do wade out and your right...it can like the Maumee when the fishermen are on top of each other.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Can anyone describe the pier. Like how high off the water, rocks, concrete,? Next time i go to st.clair im gonna stop and check it out for spring and fall walleyes! I love to get them off the bank on cranks!!


Luna Pier is a nice long concrete pier that is so named because it is shaped like a crescant moon, going straight off shore, then breaking to the left.Its prettty wide, and can be quite tall depending on the water depth, which varies quite a bit with the wind because it's so shallow there in the first place. The other problem with its height is that it's fronted by alot of rock and concrete block. so that if the water is out a little, you either sometimes have to jump down or drag your fish on the rocks. or have a long net.As MeatHelmet said they're gettig them on bombers because due to the shallow water in there thats about all you can use. Jointed are the favorites up there and the key word is SLOW. I mean maddening slow .If you think you're slow, youre probably too fast.When it gets real cold, guys will just let them lay there like you're topwater fishing for bass. Forget about any cranks.
Guys do wade right in front of the turn in the pier. Supposedly there is an old Dance Hall out there that is now just a big rock pile that the fish hang on. Don't think thats where all the fish are, because I've seen nights where all the fish are caught in between the waders and the pier. Like I said. Bomberes red and white and firetiger are good starting colors


----------

